# Gost Ship



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Polish Baltic SS Co. in 1985 ordered a UMS coal-fired steam recip.road/rail ferry to built by Kockums of Sweden.The engine was to be built by Skinner of Pennsylvania.What ever happened?(Cloud)


----------

